
Ad blocking - mooreds
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/09/ad-blocking.html
======
vanderZwan
> Of course, people have been blocking ads forever. By ignoring them.

Subtle thing overlooked here is that I prefer to delegate this act of ignoring
to my computer, saving mental cycles, context switches, and in many other
respects improving my "mind hygiene"

~~~
owly
Exactly @vanderZwan, clearing the mind of garbage ads and click bait is likely
as beneficial as meditating. I don't pay for content to be ad-free aside from
Netflix and PandoraOne. Maybe that is due to the lack of a consistent platform
across all websites. I would pay a subscription fee to have my top 20 visited
websites ad-free.

